# ideen sind gefragt



## black-dog (1. März 2002)

die webseite ist geplant und nun soll das konzept umgesetzt werden. wie, das möchte ich noch nicht festlegen! kurzum, es geht um das thema lawinen...

wer lust hat, kann ja hier ein/zwei ideen posten. vielleicht kann ich mich von der einen oder andern inspirieren lassen ;-). 

es geht nur um die erste seite, sie enthält folgende angaben:

- titel: vorsicht lawinen (oder was ähnliches)
- system requirements
  flash 5 plugin
  internet explorer 5.5
  screensolution 800 x 600
- enter button

wie gesagt, ich bin dankbar für "alle" arten von ideen ;-).


----------



## silence (1. März 2002)

Zur Webseite, würd ich sagen, so im "Ice Style"
mit 3d Eiszapfen, hellen blau farben etc.


----------



## black-dog (1. März 2002)

ice-style hab ich mir auch schon gedacht -> aber wie meinst du das mit 3D-eiszapfen, hast du ein beispielt dafür?

wäre echt dankbar, möchte das design erst umsetzen wenn ich eine "geniale" idee habe ;-).

was ich auch schon ins auge gefasst habe sind illustrationen, ich weiss das pass net ins forum aber das wäre auch ne gute idee - vorallem in anbetracht der dateigrössen... ich werd den beitrag auch ins illustrator-forum posten.

weitere voschläge immer noch von bedeutung ;-)


----------



## silence (1. März 2002)

Das hab ich in den letzten 2min in Cinema4d gemacht,
habs nicht ganz genau getroffen, aber so in der Art
könnte man was auf der HP einbauen...


----------



## black-dog (1. März 2002)

die idee ist gut, es gibt allerdings ein problem: wir haben in unserer arbeitsumgebung keine lizenzen für irgendwelche 3d-programme :-(. 

aber trotzdem recht herzlichen dank, ich hoffe ich kann mich irgendwann revanchieren ;-).

übrigens -> auch farbcodes würden mich beglücken... 

sämtliche ideen werden in mein brainstorming übernommen (da hätte mein studienmethodik lehrer seine hellste freude *gg*).


----------



## max (1. März 2002)

ich finde auch das der ice style wie silence sagt passen würde. 
das was silence gemacht hat kann man so ähnlich auch mit PS machen schau mal auf http://www.666-hellish.com nach.

falls du noch ein bischen inhalt benötigst ich habe selber vor ein paar wochen für ein lawinen referat eine internetseite gemacht, sieht zwar nicht so toll aus aber der inhalt ist nicht schlecht.

die site findest du unter: http://www.lawinen.de .vu


----------



## black-dog (1. März 2002)

thx für deinen linktip, werds mir mal anschauen... wie stehts mit copyright auf deinen bildern?

was mich ebenfalls interessieren würde ist wie ihr euch ein logo für ne lawinenseite vorstellt !


----------



## silence (1. März 2002)

Kannst dich gerne Revanchieren, indem du mir ne Stimme schenkst 

Hier ein paar Farbcodes, die nach "Ice" aussehen:
#6C92BC
#90AECE
#C7DCF3
#9CC2EB
#7D9EC3

Viel Erfolg weiterhin, wegen 3d Bildern, kannst mich gerne ansprechen.


----------



## black-dog (1. März 2002)

das mit dem stimmen geben ist so ne sache! wo kann ich jemandem ne stimme geben?

:|


----------



## silence (1. März 2002)

Wenn du im Forum bist, einfach oben auf "Members",
dann auf "erweiterte suche" und nach silence suchen,
dann kannste da die Bewertung einstellen und der übernimmt
das so. Danke schonmal 

Wie gesagt, bei Interesse bzw. Aufträgen für 3d Bilder etc.
kannst mich fragen!
Wegen copyright, in Deutschland gilt auf alle Bilder eigentlich ein copyright, wenn dies nicht ausdrücklich widerlegt wird, oder irr ich mich?!

@dog, für Fragen etc. [ fireflag@web.de


----------



## black-dog (1. März 2002)

copyright... -> in deutschland, naja, gilt für mich als schweizer kaum *gg*.


----------



## Nino (1. März 2002)

@ silence

Hi
Ich hab auch Cinema4d aber hab noch meine Probleme damit.
Kannst du mir vielleicht mal helfen bitte?
Du kannst mir ja deine ICQ-Nummer (wenn du eine hast) oder so geben. Dann müssen wir nicht das Thema hier stören  

Hoffe du kannst mir helfen

MFG
Nino


----------



## silence (1. März 2002)

Merkt euch Kinder, silence is immer für euch da 

mailt mir: [ fireflag@web.de
icq't mich: 143034926
telet mich: 0421/48**** 
hackt mich: 214.42.357.134 *lol*

Nein Nein, alles klar @nino


----------

